# Spreader and Auger control box ... help



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I recently purchased a 1998 x-muni truck from the county of Genesee. The truck has a auger on the back that feeds salt into the spreader but the control box was removed from the county before I purchased it.

Today I took it to Allied Truck Equipment in Grand Rapids and they told me they believed it was a Dickie Jons (spelling) control box and had RexRon (spelling) valves.

The service tech said it was a electric over hydraulic system and the spreader/auger had ground speed controls that controlled the flow of salt based on the speed the truck was moving.

He said a box would be between $1500 and $2500 for a new replacement but there were slightly cheaper options such as manual controls but that would require running new lines (hyd and electric).

My question is ......... what do I do and does anyone have any other options or perhaps a replacement box for this system?

I plan to call the county tomorrow and ask if they have any they will sell but the chances are not very promising.

Below are pictures of what is left in the truck ........... any help is greatly appreciated.









existing box with 2 connection ports and 3 connectors showing








Existing mystery box








2 input ports on existing mystery box


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Update: 

I called the county the truck is from today and they told me it was a Basic control box , basic being the name of the company. They also told me it has RexRoth valves.

Any ideas?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That stuff is expensive. I'm not sure what your valve bodies look like but the solenoids are probably no good too. Your best bet is to find a new controller, you don't need ground speed for parking lots, it works better without it. You can try and find a place that deals in used salt trucks and maybe they can help you out. The Dickey John stuff is the most expensive. We put a Force controller in ours and I think it was around $800.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

JD Dave;418854 said:


> That stuff is expensive. I'm not sure what your valve bodies look like but the solenoids are probably no good too. Your best bet is to find a new controller, you don't need ground speed for parking lots, it works better without it. You can try and find a place that deals in used salt trucks and maybe they can help you out. The Dickey John stuff is the most expensive. We put a Force controller in ours and I think it was around $800.


Thanks for the reply.

Is there a site or any place recommended? I just need something to make the auger and spreader work, ground speed and things like that are not necessary.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't find anything on the net and the contoller I got was Force American. A truck equiper will have this stuff. It might be cheaper to just run the hoses inside the cab for the flow controls.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*different source*

Try taking it to Truck and Trailer in Dutton
we have a main office up here in Boyne Falls and they do muni/county/state
from the Soo to A2.

tc


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

that is a spreader gps tracking setup and is also to control the amounts of salt so the driver just flicks the switch .you can delete that whole electric and finish the system with hydraulic controls,if you follow the hyd line you will find the other part of the elec ,take it out and plumb in the lines to the cab and put a dualknob and lever in and your done.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

We just did a change over similar to this in our shop on an old PA DOT truck. Got rid of the electric valve and put in a manual valve. You have to run lines into the cab but the lines to the back can be attached to the existing lines you'll have to take off the valve.
Lon


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help , I ended up doing what Avitare recommended.

I took it to truck and trailer and 1200$ later I had a great electric control box that runs the auger and spreader at any of 10 speeds with pause and pulse.

It costs a bit but it has such precises controls.

Thanks to Avitare and everyone.


----------

